# Mixing Sock/Rag decoys with shells and Full Bodies



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

How many guys at wind sock decoys to their shell or full body spreads for added filler. Fairly new to goose hunting and trying to stay on a budget.


----------



## slominski23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Research the specific geese you are hunting and build your spread around that theory. If you see geese resting, use some shells decoys. If there is a breeze and you need large numbers of decoys, use windsock/silosock decoy idea. I've never has issues mixing decoy styles but I always study the specific birds I am hunting. If you can get away with less decoys use the most realistic decoys you have. If you need sheer numbers of decoys throw it all out. Depending on the wind, place the most realistic decoys to the landing side of the spread with the silosocks or shells around the blinds to the up wind side of your decoys.

Always keep non flocked head decoys out of flocked head decoy spreads.

The best way to learn is to try it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

For snows it works great.


----------

